# Gentoo UTF

## m.s.w

Przeszedłem na UTF, ale mam dwa problemy. Mam taką sytuację, że w zasadzie wszystko ustawiłem sobie poprawnie. X - OK. Konsole - OK. Terminale - wyświetlanie znaków OK. ALE:

1. Nie mogę w terminalu wprowadzać polskich znaków. Po prostu naciśnięcie prawego Alt z jakąkolwiek literą nie daje żadnego efektu. ANi krzaka, ani niczego. po prostu nic.

2. Terminal 12, który wypluwa sobie na bieżąco messages pluje krzakami. 

To są dwie rzeczy z którymi sobie nie mogę poradzić. Wie ktoś gdzie szukać rozwiązania problemu?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mistix

Pierwsza pokaż konfiga z X a druga pokaż konfiga z consolefont i keymaps.

----------

## m.s.w

Nie wiem co ma konfiguracja X do wirtualnych terminali i nie do końca wiem o którą konfigurację ci chodzi. xorg.conf? No to może tylko wycinek, który ewentualnie ma coś wspólnego z klawiaturą:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "logiultrax"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

```

Oto consolefont:

```

consolefont="ter-216n"

unicodemap="lat2"

```

A to keymaps:

```

keymap="pl"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps=""

dumpkeys_charset="iso-8859-2"

fix_euro="NO"

```

----------

## Exil

keymap=pl2

consolefont=lat2a-16n"

----------

## SlashBeast

Można też 

```
consolefont="lat2-16"
```

----------

## tallica

U mnie to wygląda tak:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
consolefont="lat2-16"
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
keymap="pl"

windowkeys="YES"

dumpkeys_charset="iso-8859-2"

fix_euro="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
unicode="YES"
```

/etc/locale.gen

```
en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

/etc/make.conf

```
LINGUAS="pl"
```

można jeszcze dodać plik: /etc/env.d/02locale

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

```
$  locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

----------

## m.s.w

NO i u mnie wygląda jak widać podobnie. Jedyna różnica to czcionka w konsoli. NO ale to jest terminus który działał z iso i działa z utf (no bo wyświetlane sa polskie znaki pod konsolą). Ja nie mogę wprowadzać polskich znaków bo klawiatura nie reaguje na prawy ALT. Przy czym w X jest wszystko w porządku. Jak widać nie mam problemów z wprowadzaniem polskich znaków w środowisku graficznym.

Czary mary jakieś....

----------

## SlashBeast

a zmieniałeś pl na pl2 jak pisaliśmy?

----------

## Piecia

Może pomogę, zahaszuj unicodemap w /etc/conf.d/consolefont. Mi wystarczyła domyślna wartość.

----------

